# Walleye Bottom Bouncers ??



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

So I received a new fishing catalog yesterday and saw the walleye bottom bouncer and thought why can't I use those for river catfishing ? Maybe I'm late in the game and people been doing it for years lol. Just was thinking it might save me some hooks and sinkers. Thanks for any information.....Rich


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Most cat guys are using snag less sinkers. Lots of different options, a lot of guys make their own.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I like the paracord project, and I have 25ft of it waiting for a project like that. Thanks night vision 👍......Rich


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

West Virginia Bottom Bouncer


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Kind of off topic...But what fishing catalog did you receive? I am dying for a hardcopy fishing catalog to browse through. Thanks


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Janns Netcraft, it's more of a lure making, rod building, some tackle, some soft tackle and hooks and sinkers.....Rich


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

FlyFishRich said:


> Janns Netcraft, it's more of a lure making, rod building, some tackle, some soft tackle and hooks and sinkers.....Rich


Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

River is more of a horizontal presentation, verse from a boat being more vertical deeper water .... I usually just use a heavier jig on the bottom.... I know the bottom bouncers are more snag free, but don't catch fish either..... the jigs do (home made cheap) so if lost no big deal


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah looking at the bottom bouncer and thinking about for that I wanted to use it for would be a not good idea due to more weight for the catfish to feel..


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Two places to check out for all your catfish gear and tackle. Catfish Connection and Bottom Dwellers Tackle. They have everything catfish! You can request hard copy catalogs.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks polebender 👍......Rich


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Tackle Bandit is another good place for cat gear.


----------

